# CARB UGH



## lone_wander (Mar 1, 2017)

hello everyone
i am a noob i am looking into getting into fulltiming. i will be towing a 5th wheel with a big rig. i am looking to buy a glider truck pre emisions. i am wondering what jurisdiction what commieforina would have over a pre emissions truck registered in another state?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 2, 2017)

lone_wander said:


> hello everyone
> i am a noob i am looking into getting into fulltiming. i will be towing a 5th wheel with a big rig. i am looking to buy a glider truck pre emisions. i am wondering what jurisdiction what commieforina would have over a pre emissions truck registered in another state?


I thik all will have to meet some type emission standard.  Why do you want a pre emission truck?


----------

